# (Solved) RedHat 9, MP3 doesn't play



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

My PC config is P IV 1.5 MHz, 128 MB RAM, Onboard AC97 sound card.

I am a newbie to Linux and just installed Red Hat 9.

I am able to play my Audio CDs (so sound card config is okay), but I am not able to play MP3 tracks.

Media player displayed a message that Red Hat 9 doesn't support this type of media (probably because of some copyright problems) and since then it is not even opening the files in the play list.

How can I play MP3 tracks? I am a newbie to Linux so please give me somewhat detailed guidance. Thanks


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Go here and download the x86 binary rpm package.It will go to your /home/yourname directory.Then r-click the rpm icon and choose to install it.In Redhat you may only have to double-click it,but I'm not sure.
I take it that you got the partitioning scheme you posted about in another thread all worked out? 
HTH
lynch


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes, I have installed Linux in place of a logical drive and boot loader picked it up correctly. Since version 7.3, Red hat has been giving warning when installing in place of a logical partitioning that you need a boot disk to start. Now disks are totally unreliable. But this one picked it up correctly and touch wood, its working so far.

Thanks for the link. I have downloaded the rpm package and will try to install it.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I installed the package. It still doesn't work


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Try running xmms as root by typing *xmms* at the console.See if the mp3 will play.
Also you could just get rid of Redhat's version:


> 1. rpm -qa | grep xmms - this will give you the stripped version of xmms.
> 2. rpm -e <the name obtained from above - xmms...>
> 3. Download full featured version of xmms from www.xmms.org
> 4. rpm -iv <the new version just downloaded>
> 5. Enjoy your MP3 collection.


lynch


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I will try this and report the progress.


----------



## Roo (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok basically you need the codecs. this is a problem with the RH 9 release that mp3's are not supported play on XMMS, because RH wants a clear cut imagine not supporting leeching of mp3's.

So there is a patent issue. you will find the correct rpm at http://rpmfind.net and there was a recent discussion over at irc.freednode.net:6667 #redhat where all the coders and developers hang out.

If you do not want to get hammered on copyright issues, grab your fav mp3's and burn them onto CD. Otherwise get the codec.

hope that helps.

Kind Regards
Roo


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I installed the latest XMMS and MP3 still doesn't play. It starts and gets over before I blink my eyelid. I don't hear anything at all.

Roo, thanks for your input. But I am not able to understand what you say. Please elaborate (or rather simplify what you said)


----------



## kmk740 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am having the same issue. I followed the removal directions of the Redhat version and installed the new one from XMMS.org. Here's what happens:

I play an MP3 in XMMS 1.2.8-1 and all it does it zip through the file. It's odd; it'll play an entire 3 min. MP3 in just under ten seconds, and no sound comes out. I'm running a 500MhZ AMD K6 w/ Redhat 9, with a Soundblaster 16 souncard and 192 MB of RAM.

Are there any other nice GUI MP3 players for Redhat/Linux? 
Perhaps someone has had this issue and found a way to resolve it?

Thanks for any help in advance,
KMK740

UPDATE: I have just intsalled the Winamp for Linux Alpha RPM. When I try to run the file "Winamp" in the directory "/usr/share/Winamp" all that happens is a black box appears then dissapears and nothing else happens. ARRRRGH!


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

You're trying to run an app made for the Alpha platform on an ix86 platform.
lynch


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

kmk740 may be doing that lynch, but not me!!!

Whats the problem with my machine??


----------



## misstarah (Oct 11, 2003)

I had similar problems after upgrading to XMMS 2.8.1 on my RedHat 8.0 and I discovered that under preferences on the first tab, somehow the "Output Plugin" was reset to "Disk Writer Plugin". It plays a 3 minute song very fast (in about 10 seconds) and in my case did not play any output.

Make sure that it is set to a valid output, which on mine is OSS driver.

Hope this helps!

Tarabyte


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for your tip. I shall try this and come back to post the progress.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

It now works!! Thanks to the tip by misstarah!! Thank you.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Glad to hear that!Wish I could have been more help.
lynch


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Sometimes i wonder if packages are worth all the fuss. Source seems to work almost all the time, and i find that many more people have problems with pacakages than with source.

just my pondering!


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Lynch, you have been of help for sure. You are one of the users of Linux who knows more than I do.

As a matter of fact, my knowledge if Linux is so limited, there will be plenty who know more than me. But I am trying to change that situation . Lynch has taught me how to change the GRUB sequence in another thread.


----------



## sid0509 (Oct 14, 2003)

thank you lynch, i have followed your steps to run mp3 on rh 9 by downloading the xmms 1.2.8 and getting rid of the older version. It is working great now and i can listen music on my linux now. 

Thanks a lot once again.

Can you give me some idea on how to run the Motorolla SM 56k Modem on RH9. I have managed to get some data fro the www but then it requires modifying the kernel. Do you have some other solution to this. Actually I am a novice to linux and have absolutely no idea of how things work here.

Any respone will be so helpful and appreciated.

regards,
sid


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

It depends.

If it is a winmodem, then you will need software (and the chances are it wont work) (btw winmodem means a software modem) 

If it is a hardware modem, there may be a way to load a module instead of recompiling the kernel.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Have a look at

http://www.linmodems.org/
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html
http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/

There may be many more!! But I suggest starting a new thread when your problem doesn't relate to the one for which this thread was started. That will make it more likely to be solved.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

sid0509,your welcome.But let's give credit to AbvAvgUser for starting this thread and misstarah for the detail that made everything work.
I would do as whiteskin and AbvAvgUser suggest.And starting a new thread is a very good idea.
lynch


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Lynch, you are good at passing the credit on to others!! Well, far far better than those who pass the buck!!  .


----------



## vijaysomu (Nov 4, 2003)

[[email protected] packages]# rpm -qa | grep xmms
xmms-1.2.7-21.p
[[email protected] packages]# rpm -e xmms-1.2.7-21.p
error: Failed dependencies:
libxmms.so.1 is needed by (installed) kdeaddons-3.1-4
[[email protected] packages]# find / -name libxmms.so.1
/usr/lib/libxmms.so.1
[[email protected] packages]# rpm -e xmms-1.2.7-21.p /usr/lib/libxmms.so.1
error: package /usr/lib/libxmms.so.1 is not installed
error: Failed dependencies:
libxmms.so.1 is needed by (installed) kdeaddons-3.1-4


----------



## vijaysomu (Nov 4, 2003)

Oops.... I followed the instructions that lynch gave but i have been having the problem as posted above.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
VJ


----------

